# Katie Melua Bikini-Pictures on the beach in the Caribbean 11.12.2010 x 23



## Q (13 Dez. 2010)

​

thx Preppie


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2010)

Rattenscharf, danke für die Sängerin


----------



## DonEnrico (13 Dez. 2010)

Lecker Anblick, ich danke Dir!


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2010)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Katie


----------



## Rumpelmucke (13 Dez. 2010)

*So is fein!*

Aufschlussreiche Fotos


----------



## misterright76 (13 Dez. 2010)

Sehr schön, danke :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (14 Dez. 2010)

Sieht richtig gut aus.:thumbup:


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (14 Dez. 2010)

Schon n hübsches Ding


----------



## horstlichter (14 Dez. 2010)

Genial - ganz großes Dankeschön. Ich betrachte das mal als vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (14 Dez. 2010)

Puh, dachte schon die liebe Katie wäre im FHM gelandet, das würde mir nicht so Recht sein, aber das is schon okay.


----------



## stonewall (15 Dez. 2010)

Tolle Bilder !!!!

Danke !!!!


----------



## zeeb (16 Dez. 2010)

würde mit ihr ich auch zusammen Urlaub machen


----------



## pueblo13 (18 Okt. 2012)

Würd gern mal kuschel mit ihr und so manches mehr


----------



## Jimmy21 (18 Okt. 2012)

Genau DIE ist es!!!!!


----------



## lunaclems (2 Aug. 2014)

So much chance to be in the ocean


----------

